# If you had your time again would you still move to Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There are thousands upon thousands of people who move to Australia each and every year and while it can be difficult there is no doubt it is one of the most welcoming countries in the world. Those from an English speaking background, and more especially from the UK, will likely find a number of cultural similarities to certain aspects of their former homeland.

However, if you had your time again would you still move to Australia? Did you make the right move?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Yes, I would move again. I would actually have done it 3 years earlier as I wasted my time in my homeland.


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2013)

no i would not


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Panda

I'm sorry to hear that you would not move to Australia if you had your time again, are there any issues which you can highlight? Obviously we do not wish to discuss any private matters.


----------



## panda (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Editor, 

I didn't really mean what I answered cos you win some you loose some in life always. I came here for study only, turn out I met my oz partner and I decided to stay with him here in VIC 

So, if I did not come here at 1st place, I would never meet my great man. However, racist is the big issues here in Australia. We've heard everyday on TV, radio that Aus is multicultural country, equal blah blah blah, but I believe that you agree with me there is a lot of discrimination out there, especially we lived in WA now. We always want to move back to VIC if we have chance as we don't feel welcome here in Perth.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Panada

I'm sorry to hear about your recent experiences in Australia although the sad fact is there is racism in every society. Over the last few years there have been particular issues with Indian students amidst allegations of alleged racial tension from the local Australian community.

There is no place for racism in the modern day society and unfortunately just a "few bad apples can spoil the barrel". Let's hope that the Australian government is true to its recent word with regards to the fight against racism.


----------

